# Storing Chocolate



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Somewhere in these pages there is a discussion about storing chocolate long term. In that thread I mentioned that I had vacuum packed Milk and Dark Chocolate. I don't recall where it is so I'm just starting another thread to share my findings.

On 12-10-12 (it's written on the bag) I bought a six pack of 1.5oz milk chocolate bars. I vacuum packed 4 of them (individually) in their original wrapper and left the other 2 alone. They were all stored in a metal cookie tin in a cool, dark, temperature stable environment. This afternoon I decided to have a look. I opened 1 of each. The first photo below clearly shows that the butterfat on the one that wasn't vacuumed has risen to the surface. It doesn't taste like it's going rancid but isn't as visually appealing. Don't know how long it would take before rancidity would set in but this one is probably on it's way. The second one, that was vacuumed, shows no sign of deterioration after 13 months. The markings you see on it are creases from the wrapper being pulled down tight. I have done Dark Chocolate in the past and after one year there was no noticeable change in that one either. I'm waiting for the 5 year mark before I slice another one open.

At the same time I Vac-packed several bags of M&M's and Swedish Fish. I didn't open the M&M's but did open a bag of fish. They are still as soft, sweet and delicious as when they went in the bag. As a matter of fact, I'm sucking on a few right now. :factor10:

My conclusion: Milk chocolate can be preserved for at least a year.

Next year at this time I'll open another and see how it fared but I'm pretty confident I won't see much change.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I think it is my duty to help with this experimentation. I must go buy some chocolate...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Swell UJ, now I wan't a candy bar!

Chocolate bars never seem ta last long nough round here ta find out how long they gonna store!

I do have several bags a chocolate chips stored away vac sealed though. I figure with all the other stuff we could bake up sumtin perty tastey!

An with the hard candy I been stockin, the sweet tooth should fair out perty good.


----------



## BlackDogWV (Jun 3, 2013)

A local chocolatier does our coffee/chocolate candy bars and chocolate covered coffee beans for us. He buys chocolate in ten pound blocks and they are awesome! We bought one as a birthday gift for my girlfriend's sister and I've been considering getting one for storage. The chocolatier says it will last forever, but I don't know for sure. I'm probably gonna try. Mylar, O2 absorber and cool storage should make it last a good while. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

Ohh, I have 2 yr old vacuum sealed chocolate. I had better check it out!


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I tried storing chocolate. Lasted all five minutes. Top that Rosie O'Donnel!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I was in the mood for some dark chocolate today so I opened one that I had vacuumed. 2 full years and no sign of any change.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I sealed mine in the original wrapper then sealed. Is this wrong?



Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I've got some chocolate chips stored vac sealed in the basement. I opened a package from Jan 2011. Looked fine, they was kinda stuck tagether just a bit, but it didn't take much ta break em loose. The worked just like they was spoused ta. So, I can say at this here point that chocolate chips will store fer 3 plus years just fine at this point. I got several bags left so I'm gonna let em go fer a spell.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> I was in the mood for some dark chocolate today so I opened one that I had vacuumed. 2 full years and no sign of any change.


Photos of bite marks or it never happened!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am storing some chocolate long term in the form of an inch of fat around my mid-section. :droolie:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> I am storing some chocolate long term in the form of an inch of fat around my mid-section. :droolie:


That be a survival kit buddy! I tell folks if were ever in a plane crash, I'll out live em cause a that survival kit, sell the story an make millions!


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I store mine in my belly, otherwise the grandkids store it in theirs.:laugh:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Just picked up a bunch of chocolate on clearance (75% off). Only reason it's on sale is because of the holiday packaging.

I love seeing how yours has turned out for longer-term storage. In my case, I'm just going to pack the candies in mason jars and vac seal, then stick down in the cold basement. This way we'll be able to enjoy a treat every now and then, over the course of the next year. So, not a long-term prep, just a short one, and a means of taking advantage of a sale (we wouldn't have purchased the chocolate at full price). And prepping in the sense of making best use of our dollars' purchasing power.


----------

